# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Football's Darkest Day

## Chloe O'brien

20 years ago 96 Liverpool fans lost their lives at the Hillsbourgh today at 3.06pm remember those victims who died in the tragedy.

John Alfred Anderson, 62 Colin Mark Ashcroft, 19 James Gary Aspinall, 18 
Kester Roger Marcus Ball, 16 Gerard Bernard Patrick Baron, 67 Simon Bell,17 
Barry Sidney Bennett, 26 David John Benson, 22 David William Birtle, 22 
Tony Bland, 22 Paul David Brady, 21 Andrew Mark Brookes, 26 
Carl Brown, 18 David Steven Brown, 25 Henry Thomas Burke, 47 
Peter Andrew Burkett, 24 Paul William Carlile, 19 Raymond Thomas Chapman, 50 
Gary Christopher Church, 19 Joseph Clark, 29 Paul Clark, 18 
Gary Collins, 22 Stephen Paul Copoc, 20 Tracey Elizabeth Cox, 23 
James Philip Delaney, 19 Christopher Barry Devonside, 18 
Christopher Edwards, 29 Vincent Michael Fitzsimmons, 34 
Thomas Steven Fox, 21 Jon-Paul Gilhooley, 10 
Barry Glover, 27

----------


## Perdita

Tragic day, remember it well. All those who lost their lives will never be forgotten, RIP

----------


## Siobhan

RIP all those who lost their lives

----------


## Katy

RIP to all who lost there lives but to also there familys that didnt only have the tragedy of the day but they had to then see the blam get past and all sorts of things.

----------


## Siobhan

I have just read that Jim mcGovern's documentary on this is to be shown on ITV3 tonight at 9pm. I highly recommend watching it. It has been stated by people who have been there that it is "under" dramatised and yet it is a very dramatic, sad piece.

----------

Perdita (15-04-2009)

----------

